# Kaffeine  ---> Abspielgerät ---> Mplayer fehlt! [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi 

Hab gerade gesehen das unter Einstellungen/Abspielgerät Mplayer fehlt.

Kein Plan woran es liegt  :Sad: 

Help  :Smile: 

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-9999-r17  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac alsa arts cdparanoia dvd dvdread encode gif jpeg mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg nls opengl png samba sse sse2 theora unicode v4l v4l2 vorbis win32codecs xv xvid -3dfx -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -ass -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -color-console -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dv -dvb -dvdnav -enca -esd -fbcon -fpm -ftp -ggi -gtk -i8x0 -ipv6 -ivtv -jack -joystick -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -matrox -mga -mp2 -musepack -nas -nut -nvidia -openal -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -quicktime -radio -rar -real -rtc -sdl -sortsub -speex -svga -tga -tivo -truetype -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xmga -xvmc -zoran" LINGUAS="de -bg -cs -da -el -en -es -fr -hu -ja -ko -mk -nl -no -pl -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 690 kB [1
```

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/kaffeine-0.8.5  USE="arts encode vorbis -debug -dvb -gstreamer -kdehiddenvisibility -xcb -xinerama" 2,820 kB

```

Last edited by root_tux_linux on Thu Aug 23, 2007 4:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Kein Plan woran es liegt 

 

Ähm, also kaffeine kann entweder xine oder gstreamer als backend benutzen, aber nicht mplayer.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Kein Plan woran es liegt  
> 
> Ähm, also kaffeine kann entweder xine oder gstreamer als backend benutzen, aber nicht mplayer.

 

Hö? Dann hab ich wohl was verwechselt...

----------

## root_tux_linux

Hatte doch recht!

```
Kaffeine bringt zum Abspielen der Videos und Musikdaten keine eigenen Programmfunktionen mit, sondern greift dabei auf andere Programme zurück, die dann als sogenannte Backends arbeiten. Kaffeine kann dafür auf Xine, GStreamer, MPlayer, Noatun und Kaboodle zurückgreifen, standardmäßig eingestellt ist Xine.
```

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaffeine

Also wie bekomm ich wieder mplayer rein?

----------

## Finswimmer

```
$eix kaffeine

[U] media-video/kaffeine

     Available versions:  0.7.1-r2 0.8.3 (~)0.8.4 (~)0.8.5 (~)7-r2[1]

     Installed versions:  0.8.5(12:47:54 04.08.2007)(-arts -debug dvb -elibc_FreeBSD encode -gstreamer kdehiddenvisibility vorbis -xcb -xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://kaffeine.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Media player for KDE using xine and gstreamer backends.
```

Auf der HP von kaffeine finde ich auch nichts was mit mplayer als Backend zu tun hat.

Tobi

----------

## root_tux_linux

google.de und  wikis stehts aber und ich  behaupt das ich es auch sah ^^

Hab auch was dazu gefunden von wegen  Kaffeine könnte Kmplayer als kpart unter Einstellungen/Abspielgeräte nutzen.

Installation von Kmplayer brachte aber nix.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Ich spinn nicht!!!

Hier ein Bild von Kaffeine mit MPLAYER!!! 

Ist zwar Kubuntu aber unter Gentoo hatte ichs auch mal so!!!

http://www.2blabla.ch/stuff/kafmp.png

----------

## Finswimmer

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4122793.html#4122793

Frag ihn mal.

----------

## cosmophobia

ich konnt mplayer üner kplayer bei kaffeine einbinden.. ist aber auch nicht die schönste variante..

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *cosmophobia wrote:*   

> ich konnt mplayer üner kplayer bei kaffeine einbinden.. ist aber auch nicht die schönste variante..

 

Und wie?

----------

## Vortex375

Nur mal so: Ich konnte bis jetzt noch kein gescheites Frontend für mplayer finden, weswegen ich auch immer die Kommandozeilenversion benutze. Im Normalbetrieb vermisse ich die GUI selten, weil man mplayer ja auch gut über die Tastatur bedienen kann. Nur wenn man an eine bestimmte Stelle in einer langen Datei springen will, dann wäre ein GUI manchmal nicht schlecht.

Es ist aber auch verdammt schwierig ein Frontend für mplayer zu schreiben, ich habs spaßeshalber selbst mal versucht. Man muss halt den Output von mplayer (also plain-text) parsen, was ziemlich knifflig ist, weil die Meldungen, die mplayer ausgibt immer recht komplex formatiert sind. Und dazu noch sind sie nicht einheitlich. Und es gibt von Version zu Version kleine Änderungen.

Ich bezweifle daher auch, dass kaffeine als mplayer frontend besser funktioniert wie z.B. smplayer (http://smplayer.sourceforge.net/en/linux/index.php). Die Tatsache, dass man auf der Homepage von kaffeine kein Wort über mplayer findet macht auf mich den Eindruck, dass an der mplayer Unterstützung überhaupt nicht mehr gearbeitet wird.

Tja Multimedia unter Linux ist nach wie vor verbesserungsfähig. Gstreamer zum Beispiel hat sich ja genau das zum Ziel gesetzt, nämlich Linux in Sachen Multimedia wieder auf gleiche Höhe mit den anderen Betriebssystemen zu bringen. Das Konzept liest sich auch echt genial (geht's mal nachlesen auf http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/ wenn ihr Zeit habt  :Wink:  ), aber leider funktioniert Gstreamer in der Praxis halt alles andere als Reibungslos (im Augenblick noch zumindest) und es gibt auch noch keine gescheiten Frontends für Gstreamer.

----------

## cosmophobia

soweit ich mich erinnere hab ich einfach kplayer installiert und konnt dann neben xine auch den kplayer wählen.. ich glaub aus irgendnem grund hab ich aber kein vollbild hingekommen und es deswegen wieder runtergeschmissen..

falls dus testen willst: ich mein den kplayer nicht den kmplayer..

aber vielleicht ist das ja auch bei den neuen kaffeineversionen ganz rausgeflogen..!?

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Nur mal so: Ich konnte bis jetzt noch kein gescheites Frontend für mplayer finden, weswegen ich auch immer die Kommandozeilenversion benutze. Im Normalbetrieb vermisse ich die GUI selten, weil man mplayer ja auch gut über die Tastatur bedienen kann. Nur wenn man an eine bestimmte Stelle in einer langen Datei springen will, dann wäre ein GUI manchmal nicht schlecht.
> 
> 

 

Wann ist ein Frontend für dich gescheit? Ich bin mit "gmplayer"  ganz zufrieden (sieh den link unten) und mir gefällt das so viel besser als Koffeine und Co.! Hast du für die Konsole schon mal media-sound/mplay ausprobiert?

http://www.mplayerhq.hu/images/screenshots/OpenBSD01.jpg

Mplayer mit einer solchen gui finde ich noch am angenehmsten. Ich weiß allerdings nicht genau woher ich den hab, bei Gnome ist er glaub ich Standard nach der Installation. Bei KDE aber doch eigentlich auch?

----------

## root_tux_linux

Habs mit Kmplayer, mplayerplug-in und Kplayer versucht...

Hmmm anscheinend will Kaffeine nur in der Version 0.85.x Mplayer unterstüzen.

Naja werd jetzt Kmplayer einsetzen und gut ist.

----------

